# 123D Catch Network Proxies



## jsbirau (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi,
We are having problems configuring our system to work with AutoDesk 123D Catch. It keeps giving an offline message. We have been told that:
==========================================
ChristianPramuk September 25, 2015 04:59
This issue usually occurs on an office/work network environment. You can adjust the proxy settings in 123D Catch desktop app. (File/Preferences/Connection).

123D Catch is using 3 different URLs: 
cvi-queue.labs.autodesk.com 
cvi-db.labs.autodesk.com 
cvi-data-photofly.labs.autodesk.com

All on the port 80. 
For those running proxies that authenticate web traffic, you will want to disable it for those URLs. That's in addition to allowing the traffic.
==========================================

The proxy settings in that program only allow for the insertion of 1 proxy???
So what to do with the other 2 ???

Now does that mean that we have to put each of these proxies into our Firewall program (Norton 360 Premier)? This program only seems to have enough space for 1 proxy?
Further .... in addition to putting the addresses into the Firewall on the PC Laptop would it be necessary to insert the addresses into any router / network device between the laptop and the ISP?

What else do i need to adjust to make this work?

Your advice would be greatly appreciated? ... Thanks.... John


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

You give no indication you are running a proxy server so the message doesn't pertain to you.

BTW proxy isn't one to one as in one URL to one proxy.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Decided to go do a nslookup on cvi-db.labs.autodesk.com

>nslookup cvi-db.labs.autodesk.com
Server: cdns01.comcast.net
Address: 75.75.75.75
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: sdb.amazonaws.com
Address: 176.32.103.88
Aliases: cvi-db.labs.autodesk.com

Look at the "Name". it goes to Amazon not autodesk

Then I put the ip address 176.32.103.88 into IE and ended up here
AWS | Amazon SimpleDB – Simple Database Service

Does not appear these URLs are related to a software's connection to a service which it appears the three URLs are all about.


----------

